# If you can only eat one food for the rest of your life, what would it be?



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

I have asked this same question from another forum I am a member in, just curious with your answer guys. My choice of food that I can actually eat for the rest of my life is bananas.


----------



## seaside (May 2, 2010)

With me it is a toss between bananas (spotty ones) and N Y Cheesecake,/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

If I had to choose one food I would probably have to choose something as nutritiously dense as possible given that I wouldn't be able to eat anything else.  In that case I would choose lentil soup made with plenty of vegetables.

But if I were to choose the food I would never get tired of eating it would have to be mashed potatoes with jus.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

With only one food to eat for the rest of your life it wouldn't matter much as your life will be short and ugliy as you die from a vitamin deficiency.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

I think for me.. it would be hard to get tired of corned beef. Of course.. there are hundreds of foods I love. I just happen to pick corned beef at this very moment. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

Pizza, hands down. endless variety of yummy yummy goodnes.


----------



## skatz85 (Mar 3, 2010)

for me it would have to be lamb kebabs like my family makes or Uzbek tandoori samosa either one of them is my favorite and i could eat them forever


----------



## seaside (May 2, 2010)

any chance of the recipe skatz85 ?


----------



## joshua47 (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh, my. I'm with Kou. I could never give up potatoes, in any form.



Koukouvagia said:


> But if I were to choose the food I would never get tired of eating it would have to be mashed potatoes with jus.


----------



## jenybunbun (May 5, 2010)

As I cram pizza in my mouth while typing this....I agree with Gunnar. If you meant one single food item as opposed to a dish.... then definitely avocados.... I think the odds of surviving would be more likely if I chose that as opposed to my daily cravings of pastas and cheese.



Gunnar said:


> Pizza, hands down. endless variety of yummy yummy goodnes.


----------



## pastrymanjosh (Feb 13, 2008)

It's got to be either smooth Greek black olives. Gorgeous stuff I can and do pick and eat at like candy, that or Port Salut cheese.. but then i'd pile of the pounds for sure.

that or even better;- Guinness.. is that allowed? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif I've known lots of people to refer to Guinness as a meal in a glass.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Fresh, raw fish.

BDL


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

phatch said:


> With only one food to eat for the rest of your life it wouldn't matter much as your life will be short and ugliy as you die from a vitamin deficiency.


Unfortunately, I am facing exactly this. Long story, but it appears I will need to eat only liquid very soon. I've been thinking ice-cream may be the way to go.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Olives


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Much as I like olives, and much as it would grieve me... I'd give 'em up for the martini.

BDL


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

Can't live without my dandelion greens and they are free out in the field!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Chicken soup with matzo balls: complete nutrition in one pot. Protein, vegetation (leeks, parsley, onion, carrots, parsnips if you're so inclined, and carbs (matzo). If you want more carbs, throw in cooked kasha and noodles.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Melt in your mouth hand carved pastrami, the people next to me with their one food pick, better be a good mustard, and Jewish rye...................Chef Bill


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

boar_d_laze said:


> Fresh, raw fish.
> 
> BDL


BDL, with your pick you also have a pick of any deserted island in the Caribbean............I hope some one sneaks you some Wasabi, and Soy sauce.


----------



## joshua47 (Apr 24, 2010)

Champion! You are the winner. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif



boar_d_laze said:


> Much as I like olives, and much as it would grieve me... I'd give 'em up for the martini.
> 
> BDL


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Would pork count as one food?  I know there are many people who would never eat it, but to me it is probably the most versatile meat available, if one counts smoking, curing, grilling, frying, roasting, etc.

mjb.


----------



## joshua47 (Apr 24, 2010)

As a food, sure, but I challenge your label of "meat." /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif



teamfat said:


> Would pork count as one food? I know there are many people who would never eat it, but to me it is probably the most versatile meat available, if one counts smoking, curing, grilling, frying, roasting, etc.
> 
> mjb.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Most foods with an Asian flair to them, and pasta's.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

teamfat said:


> Would pork count as one food? I know there are many people who would never eat it, but to me it is probably the most versatile meat available, if one counts smoking, curing, grilling, frying, roasting, etc.
> 
> mjb.


I've always thought the same thing. Think of how many foods you can get like bacon, sausage, and other cured meats.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

i love so many foods...  but i can toss out pork belly, fried chicken, duck breast, and steak because i simply cannot eat those without an accompanyment of some sort. even then, i get sick of it quickly.

i've eaten pizza for a week straight and honestly it wasn't bad, but i had horrible heartburn, so that would never do.

i'm thinking foie gras or osso buco... for some reason i can eat both in large quantities without any accompanyments and not get sick of it.

if i'm not a millionaire, i've lived on $1 double cheese burgers before and it was always good. i gained like 20 lbs during that few years though. lol.


----------



## smurfe (Jun 24, 2009)

Ed Buchanan said:


> Most foods with an Asian flair to them, and pasta's.


X2 here.


----------



## emiliejane (May 11, 2010)

I would have to say either shrimp with the heads on, or really good fresh apricots...Cheese in any form is my favorite thing in the world, but that would definitely make me sick /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


----------

